
Why California Is Such a Talent Magnet - hwstar
https://hbr.org/2016/01/why-california-is-such-a-talent-magnet
======
Someone1234
> It focuses primarily on redeveloping 35 downtown blocks into a vibrant
> working and living space that can be used by entrepreneurs and creatives

Or in a word: Gentrification...

If it isn't what they're trying to do then someone explain to me what it is
they're trying to do. Because it sounds to me like they're trying to change 35
downtown blocks from whatever they're now (presumably mixed class housing)
into something specifically designed for affluent young professionals.

